# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  TABITA platnene pelene: fitted ili brzosušeće

## tamara3

Kao što naslov sam kaže zanima me koju od ove dvije vrste pelena preporučate:

http://www.dodoty.com/index.php?page...rt&Itemid=9999

http://www.dodoty.com/index.php?page...rt&Itemid=9999

Koliko ovima prvima treba da se osuše. Ako ih tko ima voljela bih čuti iskustva.
Mislim da ako uzmem brzosušeće da mi je potrebno manje komada jer će se brže sušiti  :Confused:

----------


## Mellyca

Imam ih ja 10 kom, ovih prvih, obicnih. Nisu lose ali nisam niti previse zadovoljna njima. Ok su za manju bebu, no sada kada L. ima 9 kg mi se cine da su joj na knap, tako da ih sada dosta rijetko koristim, samo kada mi ponestane drugih. I jos jedan nedostatak je los cicak, jako brzo je otisao, i stalno se kanim da ih sve skinem i stavim nove..

Neznam, mislim da je najbolje da si kupis po jednu- dvije od svake vrste pa vidis koja ti je najbolja. Ja sam se zeznula sto sam odmah kupila 10 tabitinih i 15 popolini, sad bih voljela da imam i koju naturinu, pa flafi, pa rodu...  A i tako ces vidjeti i koja se najbrze susi. Iako, mislim da ove koje imaju odvojivi ulozak se suse brze nego ove sa spojenim.

----------


## tamara3

Ja sam ih imala prilike vidjeti na sajmu i nisu mi izgledaje male. Manje su mi izgledale natura pelene nego tabita pelene.   A to sa čičkom ni sama ne znam. Neke žene mi preporučaju čičak jer da je brži sa staviti pelenu.  Vidjela sam da i tabita imaju pelene na drukere pa možda uzmem mješovito, malo čičak malo drukeri.
Nekidan sam na sajmu imala priliku vidjeti uživo platnene od nekoliko proizvođača i tabita su me osvojile zbog mekoće i zbog dezena.
Mislila sam uzeti 10 tabita pelena, a ostalih 10 ću najvjerojatnije uzeti rodine nježne puse.

Ma ja u biti mislim da je svaka platnena pelena dobra. Mene najviše muči to sušenje jer sušim u stanu i nemam sušilicu.

----------


## Mellyca

A cuj, meni je i rodina pusa mala, nekako mi je preplitka, tako da niti nju ne korisitim previse, stalno imam osjecaj da ce joj guza izaci van  :Smile: .

a susilicu ti nemam niti ja, po zimi stavim ih pored radijatora u kupatilu, nesto rasirim po ovima u dnevnoj i spavacoj, i uglavnom mi se sve osusi do jutra. Jedino je sada na proljece kada grijanje ne radi malo problematicno, ali prodje i to. 

I da, mislim da ti se njezna pusa susi nesto duze od rodine puse...

----------


## acqua

Ja imam brzosušeće. Meni za sad ne izgledaju male (Mala ima 8kg). Super su bile zimi, a još bolje sada kada smo ugasili grijanje, a sunce još ne grije toliko da mi veš odmah osuši. Zaista se brzo osuše! Od svih pelena koje imam ova se najbrže suši! Čičak mi je za sad ok (koristim ih 6mjeseci). Osobno, više volim čičak od drukera. Čičak se brže zalijepi i čini mi se da namjestim pelenu kako ja želim.

----------

